# LanmanServer



## Fayyaz (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi,

I use WinXP Profesional, and am connected to a LAN in our local housing estate. We've got this real bugger as our network administrator and he keeps hacking into our machines and keeps Port Scanning our machines as well as spoofing, so I decided to hide my machine from the server by using the lanmanserver command in the registry.

However, when I go to command prompt and put in Tasklist /svc
I see many svchost.exe and one of them shows lanmanworkstation, but I don't see any lanmanserver listed in any of the svchost.exe or any other tasks. The administrator can still see my machine (this he confirmed when I changed the computer name). I'm now quite confused, as in the registry,
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHIN\Software\Microsoft\WindowsNT\CurrentVersion\SVCHOST
Name="netsvcs"
The Data field among other things contains lanmanserver

Also, HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Services\lanmanserver\parameters
Name="Hidden"
Data="0x00000001(1)

How then,
i.can the silly network administrator 'see' my machine &
ii. why can't lanmanserver be seen under the Tasklist /svc

Kind Regards,
Fayyaz.


----------



## Fayyaz (Aug 10, 2004)

hi, anyone can give me a reply?


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Isnt that Illegal what he is doing? if its not it should be....

I could be wrong but I dont think Lanmanserver can hide you from the administrator.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

And welcome to TSG.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

I see youve been in this thread for 26 minutes, Its always good to hit the refresh button every so often


----------



## Fayyaz (Aug 10, 2004)

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Isnt that Illegal what he is doing? if its not it should be....
> 
> I could be wrong but I dont think Lanmanserver can hide you from the administrator.


thanks Jackie. I know he's doing bad by port scanning my machine, but I wouldn't like to put him into problems. I mean, if I can do something that can totally prevent the silly administrator from hacking into my machine, why should I put him in problem. The firewall continuously keeps telling me there's an intrusion and connection request & port scan... I just wish I could do something. Thanks.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Well if he is very determined and knows what he is doing, I dont think that there is much you can do to stop him.



Fayyaz said:


> The firewall continuously keeps telling me there's an intrusion and connection request & port scan...


Scan your computer using a virus scan and spybot (have have links for both in my signature). Just try to get any trojans he might have put on your computer off.


----------



## Fayyaz (Aug 10, 2004)

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Isnt that Illegal what he is doing? if its not it should be....
> 
> I could be wrong but I dont think Lanmanserver can hide you from the administrator.


but then, what is the use of the LANMANSERVER command/service?


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

I believe it just takes you off of that screen that allows you to explore other computers connected to the network.


----------



## Fayyaz (Aug 10, 2004)

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I believe it just takes you off of that screen that allows you to explore other computers connected to the network.


sorry, I don't get what you're saying...


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

this screen:








I might be wrong about that though.


----------

